# Speicherverbrauch der Anwendung tracen/nachvollziehen?



## Miguel (24. Mai 2008)

Moin,

gibt es in Eclipse 3.3.x eine Übersicht über den kompletten Speicherverbrauch meiner Anwendung und zwar so dass jedes Objekt/variable einzeln aufgelistet ist wenns geht. So dass ich den 50 MB verbrauch meiner Desktop Anwendung nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2008)

Nö, aber wer sagt denn dass deine Anwednung wirklich 50 MB braucht?

Kannst dir ja mal JConsole ansehen.


----------



## Miguel (24. Mai 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö, aber wer sagt denn dass deine Anwednung wirklich 50 MB braucht?
> 
> Kannst dir ja mal JConsole ansehen.


 weils so im taskmanager steht???


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2008)

> weils so im taskmanager steht???


Windows Taskmanager? Hat nix zu bedeuten...

Die VM reserviert sich erstmal 64MB (nicht 50MB), ob alles genutzt wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt, mit JConsole bekommst du einen genaueren Einblick.


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2008)

Da gab's bei Eclipse Zone vor kurzem einen Artikel zum Thema
Siehe: http://eclipse.dzone.com/news/analyzing-memory-consumption-e und http://www.eclipse.org/mat/


----------

